# Axe/Maul advice.



## tomba26 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi all, 
I'm looking for some advice on axe's.
I want a large axe or maul for splitting wood for our wood burner, it will be used on a variety of wood but I am based in the UK with regards tree species. 
I also want a smaller axe/hatchet for roughing up kindling and smaller firewood.
So....am I better with a large axe or a maul and can anyone recommend me some examples (both large axe/maul and smaller axe/hatchet)?
I have seen from searching the forums that Fiskars and Gransfors Bruks seem well regarded but there appears to be a lot of different models out there?
I was looking at the Fiskars Super Splitter (4 1/2 pound head) and 14" Hatchet and also the Gransfors Bruks Wildlife hatchet and the Splitting Maul. Am leaning towards Fiskars as they seem more reasonable in price.

Many thanks,
Scott.


----------



## Jimfound (Dec 4, 2007)

*Monster maul*

You cannot beat the monster maul. This has been mentioned in other threads if you want to do a search for more details.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Dec 4, 2007)

I too prefer the monster maul, I never have much luck splitting with a splitting axe not sure if it the wood I am splitting or just my technique. I believe you have similar trees there as we do in this part of the US (maple, oak, beech, hickory, etc) if so I think you will be pleased with the monster maul.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 4, 2007)

Find a Mega Maul/Monster Maul (such as the one sold by Iron & Oak) for your splitting. Its weight will allow it to split smaller stuff with little more than gravity's help, and will bust up larger, knotty stuff that would require a sledge and wedge. When splitting by hand, I seldom use anything else anymore; prior to getting one I had a set of 4-, 6-, and 8-pound mauls, wedges, sledge hammers, and a heck of a vocabulary to use while splitting. The mega maul obsoleted the other tools and improved my choice of words used while splitting knotty stuff substantially. Look Here for More Info









For roughing up kindling and splitting kindling pieces, Fiskars sells a mini-maul that is basically an overgrown hatchet with a slightly different taper to the head that makes it much better suited to splitting stuff. It is a superb tool for kindling and splitting short pieces of straight-grained wood for use in an outdoor patio-sized firepit or for a smoker. Look Here for More Info


----------



## tomba26 (Dec 4, 2007)

Excellent info thanks folks, I'll start looking now for UK stockists of the Mega Maul 
Computeruser ,with regards the Fiskars hatchet I assume as well as being a mini maul it is suitable as just an all round useful hatchet?
Thanks.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 4, 2007)

tomba26 said:


> Excellent info thanks folks, I'll start looking now for UK stockists of the Mega Maul
> Computeruser ,with regards the Fiskars hatchet I assume as well as being a mini maul it is suitable as just an all round useful hatchet?
> Thanks.



I have found it to be just as useful for the sorts of things I used a hatchet for in the past, namely finishing stringy pieces of wood that the splitter left slightly connected, fitting up lumber for rustic projects away from power equipment, stuff like that. Regardless, though, if your price is comparable to the $23USD price I paid for mine, then it's a good enough value to buy for small splitting and kindling tasks alone, regardless of what other functions it performs!


----------



## tomba26 (Dec 4, 2007)

computeruser said:


> I have found it to be just as useful for the sorts of things I used a hatchet for in the past, namely finishing stringy pieces of wood that the splitter left slightly connected, fitting up lumber for rustic projects away from power equipment, stuff like that. Regardless, though, if your price is comparable to the $23USD price I paid for mine, then it's a good enough value to buy for small splitting and kindling tasks alone, regardless of what other functions it performs!



Really keen to get one but that particular model does not seem to be available (online anyways) here in the UK.
This company do a few but not the model you suggest.
http://www1.westfalia.net/marken/fiskars/forestry.html?vbSESSID=b4839f3262370517c8b34583864069a3

Scott.


----------



## blis (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd rather take a long handled fiskars/granfors splitting axe instead of maul, but thats mostly becouse i cant hit a thing with maul and secondly its way too akward to use (straight handle kills me)


----------



## tomba26 (Dec 4, 2007)

Computeruser I'm struggling to find the Fiskars 17" splitting hatchet here in the UK but have found this.....

http://www.proadventure.co.uk/acatalog/Splitting_Hatchet_by_Gransfors_Bruks.html

It looks very similar to the Fiskars version to me but is 19" instead of 17" although is still a one handed axe.
It is more expensive than the Fiskars but then everything seems to be more expensive here in the UK unfortunately.
Any thoughts?


----------



## computeruser (Dec 4, 2007)

Around here that particular Gransfors would be 3.5x as expensive as the Fiskars, but it looks like you're only looking at 2.3x as expensive as the Fiskars hatchet you linked earlier.

I'd say go for the Gransfors if it won't break the bank and if the Fiskars can't be found. Gransfors makes a super product!


----------



## tomba26 (Dec 4, 2007)

computeruser said:


> Around here that particular Gransfors would be 3.5x as expensive as the Fiskars, but it looks like you're only looking at 2.3x as expensive as the Fiskars hatchet you linked earlier.
> 
> I'd say go for the Gransfors if it won't break the bank and if the Fiskars can't be found. Gransfors makes a super product!



Yeah I'm going to ring around the local stores tomorrow and see if it's possible to get the Fiskars, failing that I will go for the Gransfors. I'm also trying to track down the Mega Maul and again over here they seem to be pretty non existant, if I can't find one I might have a word with a friend who works in a metalwork shop and see if he reckons he could make me something similar.
Many thanks,
Scott.


----------



## yooperdream (Dec 6, 2007)

*Maul / Axe*

I personally prefer an 8lb. maul, I have an old Stanley that has served me well for years. 
The Sears / Craftsman fiberglass handled mauls are not too bad, great warranty, but I think they are just available in 6 lb.

For kindling nothing beats the 3lb. short handled maul by Snow & Neely, IMHO


-Yooperdream


----------



## slofr8 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not a big guy so what I use for firewood is a 6lb maul with a 30" handle. I seem to get as much power from the short handle but LOTS more accuracy. If you can't put the next hit in the same crack you've often wasted a swing.
Also, I've never found a use for hatchets. A 2-3 lbs. ax is all I need for splitting kindling or any other job I might have for an ax. I've considered getting a Gransfors as I hear their great.
Dan.


----------



## PB (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't get a wood handle for splitting, although I am partial to it. It will break eventually if you miss often. This occurs more in you have been drinking, or so I have been told. I like the Gransfors, but as mentioned they are too expensive. Snow and Nealley make really nice axes but I don't know if you can get them over there. I think they are better than Gransfors and cheaper as well. I have a Hudson Bay axe attached to my pack at all times and love it.


----------



## blis (Dec 6, 2007)

PlantBiologist said:


> Don't get a wood handle for splitting, although I am partial to it. It will break eventually if you miss often. This occurs more in you have been drinking, or so I have been told. I like the Gransfors, but as mentioned they are too expensive. Snow and Nealley make really nice axes but I don't know if you can get them over there. I think they are better than Gransfors and cheaper as well. I have a Hudson Bay axe attached to my pack at all times and love it.



wood handle is better than fiberglass imo, since you can always make a handle that suits yourself and it lasts decade easily if you dont drink too much beer...

also, gransfors are hand-forged axes made from swedish steel, dont think they can get much better from that....


----------



## PB (Dec 6, 2007)

blis said:


> wood handle is better than fiberglass imo, since you can always make a handle that suits yourself and it lasts decade easily if you dont drink too much beer...
> 
> also, gransfors are hand-forged axes made from swedish steel, dont think they can get much better from that....



I prefer wood too, but after replacing 2 handles in 5 years, I thought about buying a fiberglass handle one, but haven't yet. The handles broke when splitting campfire wood at night, so I don't know if that counts. We all know what occurs around campfires. I have the mega maul and you won't break that steel handle but the vibrations might break your hands if you are in dry hardwood. 

Gransfor's are good axes, no dispute there. I prefer the balance and feel of the Snow and Nealley axes over the Gransfor's and I have never had a problem with Maine steel. I bought the Hudson axe about 6 years ago and love it to death, I want to be buried with it. Peavey's are also made in Maine.


----------

